# Brown Pic!!!!



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

12 lb hook jaw, took a jointed long a bomber, about a 20 min battle with this decent brownie.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice catch Fowl!


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

Great pic


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow. Nice fish. Thats one of the more pronounced hooks I've seen. Nice going! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## buffelhead (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice Brown, too bad you killed it.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it being taken out of the gene pool - the DNR will plant more. Probably strayed from somewhere a bit north of Alpena. Nice fish.


----------



## fowllanguage (Mar 23, 2008)

buffelhead said:


> Nice Brown, too bad you killed it.


DINK!!!!:rant:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

buffelhead said:


> Nice Brown, too bad you killed it.


Yup, so sad someone killed a planted LRB.... So sad, maybe we should bury it and have a funeral? 

Personally let all male lrb's go.... but hens on the other hand have a special place in my freezer....LOL


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

give me a frickin break guys it was his first ever brown caught out in the big lake, he let's more fish go each year than most of you catch. I knew some idiot would come on here and give someone a hard time for keeping ONE fish!! What you don't know it bleed some and would have died anyways so why not take it home instead of feeding it to the seagulls!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

quest32a said:


> Yup, so sad someone killed a planted LRB.... *So sad, maybe we should bury it and have a funeral? *
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:Too funny!!! Awesome fish dude, thanks for the pic


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice fish, will be quite tasty grilled or smoked. Would be terrible to put it through that process alive, nice job letting it die first, much more humane.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Adam Peterson said:


> I knew some idiot would come on here and give someone a hard time for keeping ONE fish!!


You know there is always going to be at least one person that is jealous and try to make you feel bad about keeping a fish, I wouldn't sweat it, life's too short to worry about what others think....

Like I said nice


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

LRB's for the most part, do NOT naturally reproduce with much success. Most people are un-informed on these matters. The fact that he posted in the NE river forum probably made a few people think he killed a large, brood stock fish from a stream. Even if he did, a stream trout that size would be well past it's prime for spawning. You should have just clipped him on and trolled him, then you could have got a "big" one:evil:.....where's the 2 atlantics you guys caught as well, I want to see those silver beauties.


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

bufflehead your a douche bag, you know its my right to keep fish and like adam said it was bleeding already so dont worry about it. I could go on and on but i dont think you deserve the time .


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

We also *KILLED* two atlantics that day we got the brown! The date is wrong i had to take my batteries out and warm them up cause they were dead so i didnt want to set the date, it was friday that we caught these!


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Very nice!!! 

Dont even worry about it! Those atlantics are sweet lookin! Awesome blue color to em! Were they both clipped?


----------



## C.Smitty (Sep 7, 2008)

nice fish fowl, dont sweat the B.S. from a few guys.....you bought a licence so you can keep anything of legal size, male or female. some people are so lame :gaga:


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Nice catch, congrats!!!!


----------

